# XDM40 Jam



## Tomballsteve (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a question I hope someone on the forum can answer. My son was shooting some off brand, unjacketed , lead bullets in his XDM40 a couple of days ago. He told me that his 5th round sounded extra loud, he felt some blowback and jammed. Upon inspection there was an unfired bullet wedged at the entry point of the barrel. After removing it he saw the remnants of a spent shell casing stuck in the barrel that had to be pulled out with needle nosed pliers. Is it possible that bullet #4 was not ejected and #5 pushed through it and then fired with the breach partially open? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

Tomballsteve said:


> I have a question I hope someone on the forum can answer. My son was shooting some off brand, unjacketed , lead bullets in his XDM40 a couple of days ago. He told me that his 5th round sounded extra loud, he felt some blowback and jammed. Upon inspection there was an unfired bullet wedged at the entry point of the barrel. After removing it he saw the remnants of a spent shell casing stuck in the barrel that had to be pulled out with needle nosed pliers. Is it possible that bullet #4 was not ejected and #5 pushed through it and then fired with the breach partially open? Any input would be appreciated.


Sounds like an ammo problem.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Kinda sounds like round 4 was a 9mm that detonated but failed to be held by the ejector, then the next .40 cal round pushed the spent casing down the tube causing a blockage. Pretty lucky he didn't get hurt. (and yes, I've seen someone do this at a training class except it was a .45acp gun with the third round being a .40cal.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

As I have read here on the Forum. ALWAYS CHECK YOUR AMMO! Shooting El Cheapo ammo, especially lead stuff is...umm...ok, I will call it ill advised :smt083. Glad no one was hurt, could have been much worse. Did everyone in the area have eye protection when this happened?
Eli


----------



## GReb (Feb 17, 2010)

Sounds like a squib. Was he using reloads or factory ammo? He's lucky that he noticed the difference and stopped shooting.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

GReb said:


> Sounds like a squib. Was he using reloads or factory ammo? He's lucky that he noticed the difference and stopped shooting.


Not a squib. A squib wouldn't leave spent brass in front of the 5th bullets lead.


----------



## Tomballsteve (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. Now I found out these were 40 cal reloads bought from a gunshow. Lesson learned!


----------

